# Anyone had ICSI (own eggs and sperm) abroad???



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello  

We have had one TX of ICSI in UK in Feb 08, it was a BFN, unfortunately we have to self fund TX as DH has a vasectomy after having his previous children   even though I would need TX due to having severe Endometriosis.  We have been considering having TX abroad and looked into Reprofit at Czech Republic and also a few of the Spanish clinics, but wondered if anyone had considered or had tx abroad using ICSI / IVF with own eggs and sperm and how much it had cost and what their experiences were and where they went? any advice or thoughts would be appreciated.  We are hoping to have enough money saved to start again in Feb/March next year and would like to get the ball rolling with contacting clinics etc

Looking forward to anyones views

Felicity


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

^bump^


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Felicity.

Can I suggest that you pop your post on the Czech section and the Spain section and I am sure you will get more replies!!

If I can be of any help, do let me know. My website is www.ivftreatmentabroad.com

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Ruth, I was wondering that myself, not many people seem to reply on the general thread.


----------



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi,

We're about to go to Mediterrean Fertility Centre & Genetic services for IMSI own egg and sperm. They are located in Crete.

IVF 2000 Euro
ICSI/IMSI 400 Euro

We bought all the drugs from the Italian pharmacy as recommended by the clinic.

We went to the clinic for a consult, which we didn't have to do, but I was faced with a long wait until we could cycle due to being under the care of an additional specialist at their clinic. It broke up the wait a bit. They also do an endometrium co-culture that was an additional 600Euro.

So far experience has been good, you can go out there for day 8 stimms, or the full stimms cycle. They provide you with a list of hotels and other useful information.
I'm currently looking foward to our 2 week holiday out there.

HTH 
xx


----------



## katy83 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Felicity,

We are having IVF in Hungary in December. We will use donated sperm and have been told that ICSI can increase our chances, but will decide on it later. 
IVF with ICSI is £1500 + medication. 
Our consultation was a few months ago and so far we are extremely happy with everything.

For more info on the clinic and prices: www.scmedicaltravel.co.uk 

Katy


----------



## ullis72 (Jun 24, 2007)

I went to Sweden, Falun clinic. We had ICSI with own eggs and sperm. They do not charge extra for ICSI. Same as normal IVF. Great people. Great personal treatment. 20 000 krona's or 15 000 krona's if you do the scans and bloodtest somewhere else. The exchange rate at the moment is 10-11 krona's to the pound. So roughly about take away a 0 and you get the price in pounds.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

I was at (well still am!!! waiting 1st scan!!!!  ) Instituto Bernabeu in Alicante 
www.institutobernabeu.com

Good Luck
xxxxx


----------

